# Most Stereotypical Image You Can Think Of For Each Type



## Whimsicalrific (Mar 20, 2011)

Example: (Off the top of my head) The most stereotypical image I can think of for:
Type 1: Spock
Type 2: Clara Barton
Type 3: Patrick Bateman (This is not meant to be offensive.)
Type 4: Edgar Allen Poe
Type 5: Einstein
Type 6: I can't even think of one. Hopefully other people's answers will give me a better idea of this type in it's most obvious form.
Type 7: Jason Stackhouse from True Blood (This is also not meant to be offensive)
Type 8: Wolverine
Type 9: Caine from Kung Fu


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

Type 1: prude
Type 2: desperate. 
Type 3: some annoying politician.
Type 4: emo
Type 5: nerd who sits in house all day.
Type 6: god worshipping freak. 
Type 7: every druggie/hippie
Type 8: the hulk
Type 9: a cloud


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Me, for my type


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Stereotypes? Okay... here's mine:



Type One- Church Lady from SNL.










Type Two - all nurses, all social workers

Type Three - Martha Stewart










Type Four - All poets, all histrionic men and women, all emos, must love The Smiths and Morrissey.



















Type Five - Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Gregory House

Type Six - Charles Manson, everyone who ever joined the military










Type Seven - Britney Spears, every cheerleader that ever lived, Liberace, Richard Simmons.



















Type Eight - every schoolyard bully that ever lived, Rambo, Gunnery Sergeant Hartman from Full Metal Jacket









Type Nine - the dalai lama, every pacifist hippie that ever lived, Jesus, Gandhi.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Type 6: Hannibal Lecter...the PerC member, not the actor.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Type 1: Yagami Light. Know-it-all ass.
Type 2: Heeey let us all just be happy and smile! The world is beautiful! Pedagogues. Social workers.
Type 3: Maintainers of the status quo. Prejudiced people.
Type 4: Drama queen.
Type 5: Any scientist.
Type 6: Michael Corleone.
Type 7: Bon-vivants.
Type 8: Invasive people with no respect for the others.
Type 9: "I don't know... whatever... I don't care... let me sleep..."


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> Type 1: Yagami Light. Know-it-all ass.
> Type 2: Heeey let us all just be happy and smile! The world is beautiful! Pedagogues. Social workers.
> Type 3: Maintainers of the status quo. Prejudiced people.
> Type 4: Drama queen.
> ...



oh i love the enneagram connection to anime.




type one: gohan (1w2? great saiyaman? piccolo.. 1w9?? )
type 2: chichi (2w1) vegeta (2w3 - 8w9 - 5w6. i wonder if his 8 comes first, though. i think 2w3 first bcuz he was frieza's little puppet (and was happy about it), so it makes me feel like his energies are focused on external acceptance. this is why he was so upset to see others surpass him (pride).
he also ends up sacrificing himself in the buu saga..
type 3: bulma's mom (3w2-6-9?) DARBON!! 3W4. FOR SURE
type 4: majin buu (lol.. i could be wrong though.)
type 5: dr.brief (bulma's dad) (5w6)
type 6: 
type 7: bulma (7w6)
type 8: frieza (8w7)
Type 9: yajirobe (9w8)/kami (9w1)

ahhh i'm so convinced the enneagram applies to most main characters in dbz if not all... just hard to tri-type without enough dialogue from them.
i'm pretty sure these are all right so far. I can't think of a type 6 from dbz that i'm sure of.


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

1: People with a big fat god complex. Oh wait, of course they are God.
2: Like that girl with the dress and the gold coins. Just that there are no gold coins irl.
3: The girl posse of every self-proclaimed High School queen. Maybe even herself if she isn't 1 or 8.
4: Emos. Possibly uploading dark poems and art on deviantart everyday.
5: Mad scientists. Or maybe just really ambitious ones. Anyways, they want to cut you open for ~science~
6: Dogs. Fiercely loyal, but also distrusting and need proof that you're worthy of that.
7: Someone who is ~sO kuh-RaZY~ and will not calm the fuck down for five seconds
8: Your friendly next-door dictator.
9: The typical stoner. Marijuana use optional, the effect is always there.

Might have gotten some types wrong, but damn, this is fun.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

everyone hates eights, damn

this thread is pretty funny though..


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> everyone hates eights, damn
> 
> this thread is pretty funny though..


Poor Krems. At least you're not a type 3 where that would really bug you


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

nah, i don't care who thinks what...just do my thing..;P


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

1. :bored:
2. roud:
3. 
4. :crying:
5. :dry:
6. 
7. :crazy:
8. :angry:
9. :mellow:


----------



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

1- Greenpeace activist 
2- Housewife 
3- Real Estate Agent 
4- Emo 
5- Mad Scientist 
6- Punk
7- Sporting Jock 
8- Boxer 
9- Buddhist Monk


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about all of them..

2: Tohru Honda from the anime Fruits Basket.
4: w3: Scene kid. w4: Emo kid.
8: Giovanni from Pokémon.


----------



## Doctor von Science (Jun 6, 2011)

1. Superman









2. Chansey









3. Admiral William Adama









4. Hipsters









5. Sherlock Holmes









6. Lassie









7. Cheerleaders









8. Captain Kirk









9. Buddha


----------



## Chili990 (Aug 25, 2011)

One - A puritan. Someone who thinks he/she is alway right and tries to make others think the same way.
Two - A nurse. 
Three - A celebrity. Pathologically workaholic. Always working, never rests.
Four - An artist. Self-centered drama queen. Always wants to be the center of attention.
Five - A nerd or mad scientist. Or absent minded professor.
Six - Scared of everything - even his/her own shadow.
Seven - Always cheerful. Party animal. A person who's always telling jokes. 
Eight - Schoolyard bully. CEO of mega corporation. 
Nine - A buddhist monk.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

The Lady of Shallot for 4.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Sanjana03 said:


> 8: Your friendly next-door dictator.


Hmmm...I think I like that description.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

People are typing Wolverine or Rambo as stereotypical eights.. That just proves how much misunderstanding there is about enneagram types.

The Boss (8w9 ) 









Volgin (8w7)









6w5 : Solid Snake









6w7 Pikachu:


----------



## Miracles seeker (Dec 10, 2010)

http://weeaboo.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/touhou-enneagram.png


----------

